# Pineconing betta



## poropamchax (Mar 30, 2020)

Hello! Need help with my betta buddy - she came home with me 3 months ago and was flashing quite a bit, with stringy and clear waste, so I treated with general cure. She ate REALLY well the few weeks after that, but over the last two - three weeks she's been eating less and less and spitting out her food. I noticed the stringy and clear poop again, so I fasted her and gave her a blanched pea. Repeated twice.

Today I noticed some mild pineconing, but no noticeable bloating. She's been resting on the bottom of the tank a lot more yesterday and today, but still very interested in food. She doesn't manage to eat it, but will nibble and spit it out. I'm 90% sure she's still constipated, but I'm wondering if it's dropsy as well. Attached are photos from today. Sorry the photos are so big; I don't know how to make them smaller to fit the screen better. 

I'm thinking to treat with epsom salt dip or bath, but I've been running into conflicting treatments as I'm doing my research. Please help!! I don't know what to do, and if it's dropsy and I can't save her, I at least want to keep her as comfortable as possible.

Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## poropamchax (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh and if anyone has daphnia they can spare, I'd be so grateful! I'm in the Vancouver area.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you tested the water parameters? What is the temperature?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks to be dropsy to me. This is usually caused by an internal bacterial infection and extremely difficult to treat. SeaChem used to make an antibiotic you could mix into food (Focus). CFIA has banned pet shops from carrying it though. Unfortunately, the prognosis is not good.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Do you know the temperature of the water? And it seems like your fish has an internal bacterial infection. So it will be difficult to treat your fish at home for you.


----------

